
Killing the 3.5mm Jack: How Simple Is Changing into Needlessly Complicated - 20tibbygt06
http://www.xda-developers.com/killing-the-port-how-simple-is-changing-into-needlessly-complicated/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11893923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11893923).
This post was first, but that one ended up getting more attention.
Sorry—there's a lot of randomness in which submission of a story gets
traction. It does even out in the long run.

